# Got another one LT/10



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

My neighbors friend had a LT10 that he no longer wanted so we went and picked it up today.

It has a mower deck and a snowblower but its rough but maybe restoreable, I'll know better in the spring when I really get around to looking at it, right now I have far to much to do to be messing with it much.

About all I'm gonna do right away is find out what year it is for sure ohh and maybe take a picture or two.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a few '80s LT's - id really like to find one with the fibreglass hood/square lights


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

This one is in rough shape and is all pressed steel.

My neighbor was hoping it had a tecumseh engine but it has a briggs.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

just thought I'd post a picture or two of it. (shield your eye's....it aint pretty)






















It will sit in that trailer until I need to use the trailer or spring when I want to give it a good looking over.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck TC that ain't bad. Its got potential!


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah It might be restorable if I can get it straightened out and sanded/painted.

I need to find out what year it is but couldnt find the tag, ohh well I'll look for it later I have another more pressing project right now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck ya- its got potential- id throw a plastic bag over the motor to keep water from sitting on it tho. Id almost say its old enough to have points. 

Worse comes to worse you can make a modifed tractor out of it


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont think covering will matter at this point since its already spent years sitting where I got it from.

I like the front grill I'd have to lose the rainbow decals but I like the overall look.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats what i thought with some of the tractors i have- my 86GTII had rusty water up to the top of the carb when i got it- i dumped all the water out, cleaned everything up and used a whole can of PB blaster on it to free up the sticky rings and get things all lubricated and it fired right up . By its condition it had to of sat more then a few years outside uncovered from the rust everywhere. I had one with weeds growing out of the seat that still ran.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Thats what i thought with some of the tractors i have- my 86GTII had rusty water up to the top of the carb when i got it- i dumped all the water out, cleaned everything up and used a whole can of PB blaster on it to free up the sticky rings and get things all lubricated and it fired right up . By its condition it had to of sat more then a few years outside uncovered from the rust everywhere. I had one with weeds growing out of the seat that still ran.


Yeah? I'd like to see one with weeds growing out of the carb, that still ran! Now that would be impressive!:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL- havent come across one of those yet- im in a 'tractor buying hiatus' at the moment - wife says i have too many that i cant get around to as it is.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> LOL- havent come across one of those yet- im in a 'tractor buying hiatus' at the moment - wife says i have too many that i cant get around to as it is.


:lmao:...........And the problem with that is.......?:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I could probably sneek a couple more home.... IF i could find dirt cheep ones - hasnt been anything under $1000 on CL. Too much fer me.


----------

